# Dream Stack



## AlphaStrength50 (Jan 16, 2014)

Hey IMfers! just wondering what your dream stack is. Mine would look like this:
Weeks 1-6:
1g test e
30mg sdrol
400mg mast p
500mg tren a

Weeks 7-12:
1.5g test e
400mg mast p
500mg tren a


----------

